# Oscar



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

My lovely sweet boy Oscar ..

left us this morning at 9.10am

Oscar - YouTube


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this 

That video made me very tearful; the song is so apt and he was clearly cherished and loved very much. Such a beautiful boy!

Sending you lots of love at this sad time xXx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry, he was a very beautiful boy and thats a lovely tribute.

Sleep well Oscar x

Take care, Sh x


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!! I know your pain and its extruciating!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your lovely Oscar....


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

A good looking boy, sad to see hes gone, deepest sympathy from me and Glen, hope he had a peaceful, pain free passing.

RIP Oscar


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope the memories help your heart heal.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Oscar. The tribute was lovely and bought tears to my eyes. I know how heart breaking it is, loosing a furry friend.
Hope his wonderful memories will help you smile again. 

R.I.P Oscar and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## cazbah (Nov 2, 2009)

Had such a lump in my throat watching that, RIP sweet Oscar run free at the bridge, Angus and Arny will be there to play with you xxx

OMG I ave just read your response to a post about being soft just 3 short days ago .... bless you and big hugs xxx


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm so sorry  Run free Oscar.


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

So so sorry for your loss. Sweet dreams little one x


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

My heart aches for your loss.

Run free Oscar xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

Normally, every 15 seconds, video stops and rebuilds and starts again, on my laptop. This went through perfectly, for the whole 5 mins and I lost it in the 1st 10 seconds and just wept throughout. Nothing can be said to help. Hugs.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

What a beautiful boy.... clearly a cherished friend.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss Hun 
I know the pain you are going through 

Run Free sweet Oscar
xxxx


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for your kind words and for watching...

I knew this day would come but even so....

I still went to fetch his bowl at dinnertime last night and Ive just swung my legs wide out of bed to avoid stepping on him...I keep looking round expecting to see him.

Benny is so quiet and Remy has been searching the house looking for him and whining softly..

in a few hours I have to face the first walk without him ...I cant face people so Im going somewhere we are not known.

I just feel so lost.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2012)

I always bring them home to bury and don't bury for 24 hours, so my lot always know. 

The only thing that stops my pain, is to rescue another. I get comfort that animal is out of the system or saved, I am forced to start bonding/establishing rules. Settling squabbles, seeing little traits appearing. I am broken, but cannot indulge my desire to go to bed to cry and not get up. Even my dogs sadness/quietness is disturbed. Either they are excited at the new pal, or outraged and determined to establish their ownership of everything... In tears, I'll smile as Harriet collects a mountain of bones and sits in front of them. Beety grabs all the beds in a flurry of anxious ownership, and if it is female, Nala will be plotting it's gory death and I will be riding shotgun, heading off first signs and making sure the house rules that around here, chooks and cats have godlike status are set in concrete.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

I was dreading the first walk today without Oscar.. I got my coat on and put the leads on Benny and Remy opened the door and there facing me spanning the sky was a beautiful bright rainbow.....

I dont believe in God or heaven or angels but this was a wonderful sight.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Run free Oscar xxx

Nows your time to be a Guardian Angel, watch and look over your family from afar xxxx

Hugs to you xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oscar was very handsome, and clearly verymuch loved - one of the lucky ones.

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

dorrit said:


> I was dreading the first walk today without Oscar.. I got my coat on and put the leads on Benny and Remy opened the door and there facing me spanning the sky was a beautiful bright rainbow.....
> 
> I dont believe in God or heaven or angels but this was a wonderful sight.


Beautiful, made my eyes leak reading that. Hope your walk was ok xx


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

*DON'T GRIEVE TOO LONG
*
Don't grieve too long for now I'm free. I'm following the path God set for me
I ran to Him when I heard His call, I wagged my tail and left it all.
I could not stay another day, To bark, to love, to romp or play
Games left unplayed must stay that way. I found such peace it made my day.
My parting has left you with a void, So fill it with your remembered joy
A friendship shared, your laugh, a kiss; Oh, yes, these things I too shall miss.
Be not burdened with times of sorrow, I wish you the sunshine of tomorrow
My life's been full, you've given so much - Your time, your love and gentle touch.
Perhaps my time seemed all to brief, Don't lengthen it now with undue grief
Lift up your heart and share with me. God wanted me now, He set me free.


----------

